# smoke and mounts



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Just curious on what affect does cigar smoke have on mounts? It would be in a well ventilated (exhaust fans) 13x17 room and at opposite ends of the room. It wouldn't be a consist smoke like a cigarette smoker, but the occassional cigar and bourbon when the need rises. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

There shouldn't be any noticable difference for a while, just be sure and clean it every so often.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

As long as you are not smoking Macanudo's, you'll be fine! :lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

As an "occasional" Cigar smoker and full time Taxidermist myself, I strongly advise you NOT to do that!

One of you needs to be in a different room.



Mitch


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> As an "occasional" Cigar smoker and full time Taxidermist myself, I strongly advise you NOT to do that!
> 
> One of you needs to be in a different room.
> 
> ...


There you are, someone that does it would know.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you, that was what I was looking for. Just curious though, why?


----------

